# Injection system Failure??? Help



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

After using our Aviano all weekend I was getting it ready for winter garaging. On my way to lock up, a warning light came on and has not extinguished. The manual says its the Injection System Failure warning. Van is driving fine but of course I am concerned but do not want to incur usual high garage cost if this is something I can check out myself. Any suggestions from tech qualified people out there?? Van is on a Fiat Ducato 3 ltr base. Year is 2008


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Ours has been on twice over the last year both times travelling up the A75 which is quite hilly and tests the engine a bit.
The last time was only last week and although the light came on the van was working okay. It went off after travelling another 500 miles.
I would just ignore it.

Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> Ours has been on twice over the last year both times travelling up the A75 which is quite hilly and tests the engine a bit.
> The last time was only last week and although the light came on the van was working okay. It went off after travelling another 500 miles.
> I would just ignore it.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Whilst I appreciate what you are advising, it would depend upon the colour of the warning light, ie, if red, then it would be foolhardy to continue. If orange/yellow, without any other symptoms, then I might be inclined to agree with you, and continue on my journey.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it the little engine warning light that is orange in colour?If it is and is just illuminated its advising you to take to your local dealer for investigation if it is flashing DONOT DRIVE it has a fault that can cause engine damage if driven.Its possibly a lose connection on one of the many sensors that controls the engine management system.






Kev KandS Services


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*injection system failure*

hi,
happened to us in the middle of france,i was very worried,but bernard read up in the manual,it said to take to garage,luckily we were only about 20 miles away from one of the fiat garages,[list in back of fiat manual].when we had to explain,not easy....must learn french.....they put it on the computor and did what they do,and the light went off,we asked how much,well with signs, and tried with dictionary to find out what was wrong.

the mechanic spoke to the receptionist,and with much waving of arms and french shrugs,the receptionist typed it on the computor,and then did google translate,the outcome was,intermittant fault,thank you free, enjoy you go roll,so we came out and we have rolled for another 10,000 miles and no light.

mags


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

*Innjection Sysytem Failure Help???*

Thanks for all the comments. Just found some other threads which are interesting. The warning light is orange now. Some suggest it occurs after a fill of diesel and that a top up can cause it to disappear! (I had put in some diesel towards end of our weekend journey) Also heard sensors may need to be checked so will have a look tomorrow and top up to see if it makes a difference. Keep comments coming. Very helpful.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Innjection Sysytem Failure Help???*



shaysue said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Just found some other threads which are interesting. The warning light is orange now. Some suggest it occurs after a fill of diesel and that a top up can cause it to disappear! (I had put in some diesel towards end of our weekend journey) Also heard sensors may need to be checked so will have a look tomorrow and top up to see if it makes a difference. Keep comments coming. Very helpful.


I had the problem on a Honda CRV when the lamp came on after I stalled it on a hill. I drove it with no problem and a couple of days later [200+ miles] it went out and never came back. When it went in for service I told them what had happened and they checked for fault codes and there wern't any.
My feeling was that when I stalled it that unburnt fuel somehow got into the exhaust and the CO sensor was coated with it. This caused the fault lamp to come on and over atime the coating was burnt off.


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

*Injection System Failue*

Went to lock up this morning. Started van and revved like hell! Lamp went off after second rev up! Hopefully just some diesel needed to be burned off. Will know when I next take it out. Great to get so many helpful replies and info on forums. Thanks all.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Innjection Sysytem Failure Help???*



rayc said:


> shaysue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the comments. Just found some other threads which are interesting. The warning light is orange now. Some suggest it occurs after a fill of diesel and that a top up can cause it to disappear! (I had put in some diesel towards end of our weekend journey) Also heard sensors may need to be checked so will have a look tomorrow and top up to see if it makes a difference. Keep comments coming. Very helpful.
> ...


After five consecutive ingition cycles the fault code erases itself and doesnt leave any data for the technician to look at most annoying for the technicians.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Just been through this scenario myself, top of the Pyrennees in Spain, Sunday and because of fiestas no garages open until Wednesday. Carried on gently to Zaragoza, phoned Camper UK who said probably sensor fault, drove to Javea no problems.

Went to Fiat garage today in Denia, they put it on their diagnostics machine and advised that it was sensor faults. One deals with too much/ too little oil, the other deals with the operation of the cooling fans. Both defective, told me no problem, just check oil level manually and get sensors replaced when I get back to the UK.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had the warning light on my 2.8jtd after it had the seals done on the injector pump. Another seal had gone causing low pressure to the fuel rail.


----------

